# Maybe I'm just nuts



## SixSix210 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok.  "maybe" might be too strong a word.   I have a website and company that deals with food.  I am an active community supporter.  I have been looking for a charity to support as a website owner and the requirements for corporate sponsorships are really quite impossible for my tiny company to reach right now.  In the process of all of this, I came across a great organization called "Share Our Strength" which is working to end hunger in the U.S.A.  I went to the site and lo and behold, they have an annual bake sale.  Perfect.  Right up my alley.  The registration is closed for the year.  AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGHHHH... this started me thinking. look out, that's never good   Why not do it nationwide and globally?  Why not organize the DC community as one and do a HUUUUGE bake sale?  

What do you think?

Check out the site....
Bake sale.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 29, 2008)

outside a church or Private event you need licenses up to yer Teeth to do that in the UK.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 29, 2008)

lol. It's not as easy as most people think HERE either....


----------



## Great American Bake Sale (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually, registration for the Great American Bake Sale is now open. To answer your question of why the campaign isn't globally: the funds raised from the Bake Sale support summer and afterschool feeding programs and nutrition education programs. These programs are typically not set up in developing countries. Additionally, Share Our Strength efforts are focused on domestic hunger as opposed to international. As I see you are in DC, please feel free to call Share Our Strength's office and discuss how you can be engaged with the organization. 

I hope you sign up for the Bake Sale!


----------

